# Installing The Godfather on Vista



## lkhjr (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm having a problem installing the Godfather on my Vista PC.
I'm running a Intel Pentium Dual-Core with 2048MB ram with a GForce 8500 GT 512 card. When I try to install it says I need DirectX 9.0c which I already have. I tried installing the version on the Godfather disk and it still doses the same thing. 
signed, Confused


----------



## kubassd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi i have got the same problem as you if you find solucion oif this problem could you give me answer on [email protected] thx please help me because i have to play Godfather


----------



## joeycaddy (May 18, 2008)

I'm having a problem installing the Godfather on my Vista PC. w/SP 1 installed
I'm running a Intel Pentium Core2 Quade with 4 Gig ram with a GForce 9600 GT 512 card. 800 FSB When I try to install it says I need DirectX 9.0c which I already have. I tried everything I cant seem to be able to cure it. Somebody please help!


Thanks in Advance
Joey Caddy


----------



## godfather_vista (Nov 6, 2008)

go to the autorun.cfg file. open (notepad) and look for the DirectXVersion=9.0c, now changed 9.0c to 0... (It should now read DirectXVersion=0)... also try running the files autorun.exe (and GDFTHR_inst) in the win2000 combatibility mode, TRY ALL these and it should work


----------



## Rpktje (Jun 13, 2009)

ive got the same problem, but when i try to change the Direct 9.0c Version to 0 it says im not authorized, but iam the owner of this computer, but i cant Save it when i change it..

does anybody know how this problem can be stopped? .. im getting frustrated by not being able to play the game..


----------

